# Monitor erkennt kein HDMI-Signal mehr



## TheSyndrom (19. November 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich habe seit gester ein Problem mit meinem Monitor und zwar erkennt dieser keine Signale vom PC über den HDMI-Eingang mehr. Dieser Fehler trat erstmals auf, als ich den Monitor an den alten PC von einem Freund anschloss, da es dort Probleme gab. Als ich den Monitor wieder per HDMI an meinen PC hängte, kam nur die Meldung "Kein Signal" und der Monitor ging in den Stand-By Modus über. Er kann aber noch Betrieben werden, wenn ich einen HDMI-VGA Adapter (VGA-Anschluss am Monitor, HDMI-Anschluss an der Grafikkarte), den ich eigentlich für meinen zweiten Bildschirm brauch, verwende. Ich habe seitdem folgendes erfolglos versucht:

-HDMI-Kabel gewechselt
-Kabel an die Onboard-Grafikausgänge gehängt
-Anschluss an der Grafikkarte gewechselt
-Grafikkarte aus- und wieder eingebaut
-Grafikkartentreiber neuinstalliert (auch ältere Versionen)
-Monitortreiber neu installiert
-Monitor versucht auf Werkseinstellung zurückzusetzen
-Monitor per HDMI an eine XBox angeschlossen (hat einwandfrei funktioniert)
-Am Monitor den Input von VGA auf HDMI gestellt, stellte sich automatisch wieder zurück
-Vom Monitor alle Ausgänge einmal ansteuern lassen, es wurde VGA ausgwählt

Mein System (ca. 11 Monate alt):
Intel Core i5 6600k
Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB
16GB DDR4 RAM 2133MHz
250GB SSD
1TB HDD
2TB HDD
Asus Z170-k Mainboard
Windows 10
Acer S242HL Monitor

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für jede Hilfe

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2017)

Es kann durchaus sein dass einfach der HDMI-Port kaputt gegangen ist. 

Wenn du alles andere probiert hast, wäre wohl die einfachste Lösung ein passendes Kabel zu kaufen um einen anderen Anschluss zu nutzen.

Wenn er noch Garantie hat, kannst du ihn umtauschen.


----------



## BloodyAngel (19. November 2017)

Dein Monitor per HDMI In gefüttert von einem HDMI Out einer Xbox funktioniert reproduzierbar einwandfrei?


----------



## TheSyndrom (19. November 2017)

Bis auf die Skalierung auf 21:9 ist alles in Ordnung, aber ich denke, dass das mit den Einstellungen von der XBox zusammenhängt.


----------

